# 3 sheep and a Turnip mound



## gsgary (Apr 29, 2016)

Fuji GW690lll, Foma 400


----------



## tirediron (Apr 29, 2016)

The title really does say it all!  Cool shot.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 29, 2016)

tirediron said:


> The title really does say it all!  Cool shot.


Cheers

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 30, 2016)

I like it


----------



## annamaria (Apr 30, 2016)

Comical! Like it.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 30, 2016)

And some people say Chesterfield has nothing to see!


----------



## gsgary (May 1, 2016)

Derrel said:


> And some people say Chesterfield has nothing to see!


This is about 16 miles from home

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (May 1, 2016)

Derrel said:


> And some people say Chesterfield has nothing to see!


And they would be correct.  Now... if you go just a few miles down the road to Couch, or a little east to Sofa....  all sorts of wonderful scenic vistas!


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 1, 2016)

Wonderful photo.

I didn't think a turnip mound sounded that appealing, like something I'd necessarily want to look at, lol but it made for a great photo.


----------



## gsgary (May 1, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Wonderful photo.
> 
> I didn't think a turnip mound sounded that appealing, like something I'd necessarily want to look at, lol but it made for a great photo.


Thank you very much I'm always looking for photos that are a bit comical like my favourite photographer Elliott Erwitt 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2016)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > And some people say Chesterfield has nothing to see!
> ...





			
				gsgary said:
			
		

> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tirediron, I see what you did there!

Yes, this is actually an unusual, offbeat, and amusing photo...I reallllly think this would grow on a person when seen as a mounted printed image. it is just...so odd, so...unexpected, and yet so straightforward.

I love Elliott Erwitt's work...that's why one of his famous quotes has been my sign line on TPF since I got here. This photo has that sort of Erwitt quality.


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2016)

Derrel said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to go on an advanced darkroom coarse where this will be printed large

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Tirediron, I see what you did there!


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2016)

gsgary said:


> I'm hoping to go on an advanced darkroom coarse where this will be printed large
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


I think this would look really cool as a BIG (like >20x30) print!


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping to go on an advanced darkroom coarse where this will be printed large
> ...


No problem with a 6x9 negative 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2016)

Not at all, as long as you have the facilities to produce the print.


----------



## gsgary (May 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Not at all, as long as you have the facilities to produce the print.


I only have a Leitz Focomat 1C at the moment and the darkroom coarse is not until October so I might get a big digital print done for now 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadEye (May 19, 2016)

This made me smile.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 19, 2016)

Me sheep Ruler of the Turnip mound.Nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 19, 2016)

Oh my....I missed this one. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 20, 2016)

Great title! Sheep and stone walls...nothing says UK like that!


----------

